# Update ib 14 gallon biocube



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

So my tank has been cycling for about 6 days now so i decided yesterday to buy a yellow tail blue damsel and 2 nerite snails.. So far my yellow tail damsel which i call "blue" has been doing good.. hes been hiding among the live rock and has been coming out here and there to swimming around the aquarium.. Was wondering if you guys have any tips in taking care of a yellow tail damsel and how long do u guys thing i should wait to add coral... I just bought the damsel cause i heard its a very good fish to help with the cycling process and i heard that they are also very hardy..

thanks 
jeff


----------

